# Cuddeback excite problem



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

When I turn my camera to live motion mode, it then says it is in delay mode. I cannot find anything in the owners manuel about this. Anyone know what is going on or how to fix it. Camera still takes pics, but not sure why it is saying it is in delay mode.

Ryan


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like page 10 is what u want
http://www.deercam.com/images/pdfs/Excite06OwnerMan.pdf


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I have my delay mode set like I want it, but the camera still says "Delay mode is on". I have been using this camera for a couple of months and the last time I checked it, is the first time I noticed it. I guess I will just leave it like it is.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Should find your answer here .
http://cuddebackdigital.com/camera_support.html


----------

